# 9-14 Red fish on the upper coast



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Took a ride with dbullard1 and his son Nick in their Clear Water buggy to the Sabine jetties. It was his first time to take his boat to the salt, so I thought learning it from the floor up was the way to go.
First thing we did was to cast net finger mullet(and learn where to get them), then we rigged a just heavy enough Carolina rig to hold it down in the current, but light enough to let a fish lift it easy. 
We took it up close to the rocks, picked out a "spot' something that was a little different from the surrounding structure. Cast it close to the rocks and be ready on the fall, that's when most of the fish hit it today.

We boxed five slot reds and and Dewayne landed a good 40+" bull for a release on his light tackle, after a long battle.
After we used the last finger mullet we pitched dead shrimp in the jetty spot and kept catching.
We caught more black drum now with a couple of big uglies that were living up to their name and boxed six or so puppy drum and a few big croakers and a stray whiting.
The battle with the three big fish we released, two black drum and a bull red, on light tackle really made the day for Dewayne and I. Nick was busy with rat reds and hardheads or small trout when the red battles where going on.
So we strolled around the island before going in and he bagged a fine 22" flounder on a gulp.
That made his day.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

good job!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like yâ€™all had a great time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun and very rewarding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thatâ€™s some good fish. Glad we didnâ€™t kill the hard head bite for yâ€™all. Great report 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Had a great time , thanks for the lesson SS.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ducktracker said:


> Thatâ€™s some good fish. Glad we didnâ€™t kill the hard head bite for yâ€™all. Great report
> 
> Good fishing to all!


And look how far we had to go to get away from yâ€™allâ€™s skunk power lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report! Sounds like Fun.
I guess this goes without saying but since it was the first salt trip.
Hook up the hose to the motor and let it run. Wash the trailer and especially the tires and wells good with a hose. Can't put too much fresh water on it.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Gofish2day said:


> Great report! Sounds like Fun.
> I guess this goes without saying but since it was the first salt trip.
> Hook up the hose to the motor and let it run. Wash the trailer and especially the tires and wells good with a hose. Can't put too much fresh water on it.


Got you Karl!


----------



## ElSinky (Jun 13, 2019)

That's Awesome!


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice Sabine report! My favorite place.


----------

